# Sometimes fun Comes on clearance



## RoRo (Mar 10, 2008)

Easter eggs gone on clearance after, of course, easter. LOL I should have bought more.


----------



## Learna (Mar 4, 2008)

OMG!!!!!! HOW CUTE?!?!?!?!?!??!?!?!!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!!?!
I WANT ONE! *tugs on partners sleeve* Pweese, can I get a pew with easter eggs toooooo, pweese?!


----------



## melon (Mar 27, 2008)

that`s too cute!!
he`s an angel!
my mom gave me lots of her dogs old toys today so i`m going to see how my new babies like them =)


----------



## Neuroticax (May 1, 2007)

D'awww!!!


----------



## naturegirl (Mar 11, 2008)

lmao i loved the video lol xD


----------



## RoRo (Mar 10, 2008)

Yeah I wish they had more easter eggs. When I got them they were twenty five cents a peice. LOL man he had so much fun. 

Learna maybe next year. I have more vid of him playing but I've been to lazy to upload LOL


----------



## Learna (Mar 4, 2008)

Haha, cool. I'm guessing that maybe kinder surprise containers or yowie containers would do the trick too, lol. If you know what they are^_^


----------



## RoRo (Mar 10, 2008)

NO idea what you are talking about.


----------



## melon (Mar 27, 2008)

ohhh my daughter loves kinder surprise, maybe i`ll start saving the containers for my babies to play with


----------



## RoRo (Mar 10, 2008)

LOL now I know what to look for. I'm looking to fill up the laundry tub so he can dig down further.  Thanks for giving me tips on what to mix in with the eggs.


----------



## Learna (Mar 4, 2008)

Lol, no probs. Thanks for the GREAT post idea^_^


----------



## RoRo (Mar 10, 2008)

giggles and whistels:: you know if you lightly wet the balls you get a ratty ball bath.


----------



## Learna (Mar 4, 2008)

*laughs* Your just full of fun ideas^_^ I love it!


----------



## SamsterAndRocky (Jul 24, 2007)

i love that video.


----------



## junior_j (Jan 24, 2008)

So unbelievably cute
Jess x


----------



## kaylaface (Sep 6, 2007)

What a good idea! Something to try out next easter. . Very cute!


----------

